# Cyclothymia and ADD/ADHD



## NYCGabriel (Feb 22, 2010)

Does anyone have this nasty cocktail? If so, how do you deal with it?


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Feb 22, 2010)

I often wonder if I have some form of cyclothymia or bipolar. I suffer from depression but have bad mood swings. I am not on any medication - just going to see the naturopath. Right now I think I am just suffering from the winter blahs.

Are you on any kind of medication NYC? Do you see someone for talk therapy? How are you feeling these days and how have you been doing lately?

I hope that you are well. Hugs to you! xoxo

Dreamy


----------



## NYCGabriel (Feb 22, 2010)

DreamyInToronto said:


> I often wonder if I have some form of cyclothymia or bipolar. I suffer from depression but have bad mood swings. I am not on any medication - just going to see the naturopath. Right now I think I am just suffering from the winter blahs.
> 
> Are you on any kind of medication NYC? Do you see someone for talk therapy? How are you feeling these days and how have you been doing lately?
> 
> ...


I tried therapy (group and 1 on 1) but to no avail  As for medication for my ADD, I've heard creative ppl. such as writers, painters and photographers that they feel as if they lose that "creative spark" when they take meds. 

That worries me a bit because when my cyclothymia is Up and my ADD is in full swing, I can crank out some really good stuff. What if my creativity is related to my ADD?

Btw, GREAT QUOTE! I LOVE LOVE LOVE that movie! John Candy can do wrong!


----------



## Teleute (Feb 22, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> I tried therapy (group and 1 on 1) but to no avail  As for medication for my ADD, I've heard creative ppl. such as writers, painters and photographers that they feel as if they lose that "creative spark" when they take meds.
> 
> That worries me a bit because when my cyclothymia is Up and my ADD is in full swing, I can crank out some really good stuff. What if my creativity is related to my ADD?
> 
> Btw, GREAT QUOTE! I LOVE LOVE LOVE that movie! John Candy can do wrong!



I am a creative person with ADD, but not cyclothymia. However, I just wanted to throw in that pretty much all of the "meds kill my creative spark" I've heard has been in reference to lithium, not to any ADD medication. My ADD medication (I'm on Concerta) actually increases my creative productivity significantly, because it helps me complete projects rather than going on my natural whirlwind of half-finished endeavors. It doesn't really reduce the "hyperfocus" I get with a rush of creative energy, but it does give me the ability to break myself out of the hyperfocus if I need to and come back to a project later. I also found that the therapy and coping strategies (color coding, routines, etc) didn't do anything for me until I was on the meds; I think my brain just wasn't ready to handle any of that stuff without them. So if you do try out some meds (and I highly recommend that you do!), you might also want to try the therapy again afterwards. Good luck!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Feb 22, 2010)

color coding? Tell me more! I am intrigued by this!


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi NYC

Uncle Buck is a great movie, isn't it. Whenever I feel extra depressed I pop it in for some touching laughs!!!! 

Have you ever been on meds before NYC? I ask because I have heard creative people say that the meds make them lose their creative spark but everyone is different and that may not be the case for you.

How are you feeling and what is going on for you now?

Would love to see some of your art!!!

Cheers,
Dreamy


----------



## Seraphina (Feb 23, 2010)

At some point in the past a psychiatrist thought that I had Bipolar, shrinks in the UK are useless for ever giving a "solid" diagnosis. The one thing I found that really helped me, more than any drugs, was making sure I got good quality of sleep and that if I went without sleep for more than 2 nights that I went and got some sleeping medication so I didn't get out of whack. Fingers crossed but I haven't had a serious manic episode in just over 2 years. I'm like the most sleep obsessed person in the world but as soon as my sleeping patterns start to slip I can feel the weirdness starting in the back of my head.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Feb 23, 2010)

DreamyInToronto said:


> Hi NYC
> 
> Uncle Buck is a great movie, isn't it. Whenever I feel extra depressed I pop it in for some touching laughs!!!!
> 
> ...



I'm actually feeling slightly better... I've gotten some helpful private messages here (coming here was a good idea) and last night I spoke to a friend over the phone whom I reconnected with on Facebook. 

We were catching up on the social network but it's not the same you know? She called up and I thought I was going to break down. It's been soooo long since we last spoke. It was like a reunion of sorts because we see each other as siblings. We spoke for over an hour and... It's as if I had a existential jumpstart. I finally feel as if there is some hope. It's the size of a dust mote but it's something to work on.


----------

